# Tags on your goats?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you have tags on your goats. I was thinking how I would love to get matching black collars with silver tags for each goat. Wouldn't that be pretty?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

By law the goats have to have a scrapie tag when sold so we tag all kids at birth. It works pretty good as long as a doe doesn't lose her tag in the fence, I have a few torn ears here as well as one that is split the full length of her ear. Since I have too many goats to remember once the tag is gone so are her records.
So I have started horn branding putting the tag number on the opposite horn from the tag. It is a lot easier to see and never comes off.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have these collars for my goats. Every one has a different color and I love them because of the coating they don't stain or disintegrate if left in the sun. I have dabbled with the idea of putting a name plate on them but its just too expensive.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I purchased neck tags and polychain from premier1. They custom print each tag with any name or info you want on one or both sides. They come in different colors too. The polychain is safe since it has a link which breaks away and the big printed tags are easy to see. A tattoo is best for permanent identification and is required for registered goats. Link:

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... d_id=21691


----------



## nubianbuckboy (Dec 28, 2011)

I hAve tags in 2 of my wethers ears


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am kinda in love with my boers big ears, so instand of eartags in their ears, I get big cattle eartags and put threw their collars. So far have not lost any collars or tags.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry guys, I think confused you all. I meant like silver pet tags or something  I know a guy who has name plates on some of his does collars and I was wondering if anyone here did that?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't right noww, but thats only because I have show wethers and no does or bucks. Once I get does then they'll probably have name tags


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was thinking of getting those dog type collar tags for my girls. name on one side, address on the other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No... I do not put those tags on them...it would mean leaving a collar on them 24/7 and I would worry about them getting hung up on something.... :wink:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

BillyMac said:


> I purchased neck tags and polychain from premier1. They custom print each tag with any name or info you want on one or both sides. They come in different colors too. The polychain is safe since it has a link which breaks away and the big printed tags are easy to see. A tattoo is best for permanent identification and is required for registered goats. Link:
> 
> http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... d_id=21691


Do those break away if they get hung up on something?? I love the idea of having names on them hubby can never remember which goat is which.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, they are designed to break away when under stress. This makes it a lot safer than a regular collar. Of course there are plenty of stories!

They have one link which can be stretched which allows them to break away.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the information! I have regular dog collars on them but do worry about something bad happening. So these sound better.


----------

